# Any Alaskans?



## Paladin (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess I'm the first to post here! It's PFD time, what are ya buying?


----------



## R Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

Eagle River here. Already got it spent. 4000 bullets, mag well and base pads for the XDs..........and paid off the lawn mower I used twice this year!
If your interested in shooting competitions and not busy this weekend, come out to the Mat Valley Sportsmans indoor range in Palmer. Shooting IDPA match Saturday 8:45 sign-in, and USPSA on Sunday same time.
Bob


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I lived in Anchorage for ten years. Got there courtesy of the USAF. 21st Security Police (1979-1983). Went to UAA. Almost bought land in Wasilla but backed out at last minute.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

I lived in Talkeetna when I was a kid if that counts('70-'72). Still have friends that live their. One is well known for climbing Denali, another works at the radio station.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Kenai here, and I thought I was the only Alaskan on here! where have you guys been hiding?!


----------



## spyderdude (Dec 24, 2006)

I live in Anchorage! I sometimes shoot at the Rabbit Creek Range down by Potters Marsh.


----------



## Chicken-Farmer (Oct 21, 2007)

*Down in Kodiak!*

Just found this forum today. I've been a long time member of thehighroad.org forum. I've lived in Kodiak for 3 years now

Chicken-Farmer


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Chicken-Farmer said:


> Just found this forum today. I've been a long time member of thehighroad.org forum. I've lived in Kodiak for 3 years now
> 
> Chicken-Farmer


Kodiak is one place I never made it to and regret it.

I always wanted to shoot one of dem dare brownies with me .22.:smt082


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Chicken-Farmer said:


> Just found this forum today. I've been a long time member of thehighroad.org forum. I've lived in Kodiak for 3 years now
> 
> Chicken-Farmer


Welcome to the forum, Chicken-Farmer.

I lived in Anchorage for 12 years, left the State the year before the Permanent Fund payouts began, so I missed out on that.

I drew a brown bear permit on Kodiak in the spring of 1979, my partner and I hunted out of a cabin on Red Lake for 10 days. Never did see a bear, but the fishing was fantastic!


----------



## Full Size (Mar 10, 2007)

Figured I'd try to expand the Alaska page here. I've lived in Fairbanks now for about 12 years. 
Mostly handgun shooting for me. Springfield TRP Operator .45, H&K .45 USP, Springfield XD 9mm, GLock 19 9mm, TZ75 9mm...etc. etc. etc... I love USPSA/IPSC shooting.
Hope to hear from someone soon!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I flew into, and out of Talkeetna once... Great little town. More sled dogs than humans... We hopped out of Achorage, into Talkeetna, resupplied some climbers at Denali base-camp, and flew back to Anchorage.

No better scenery on earth. Truely God's Country...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Kodiak is one place I never made it to and regret it.
> 
> I always wanted to shoot one of dem dare brownies with me .22.:smt082


I hiked in to the Russian River (12 miles as I was told) back in 1967. I had a Ruger .44 Mag on my belt. Got to the river and ran into a fella with a big Rifle on his shoulder that said he was hunting Bear. His barrel had a hole in it as big as the one in my .44 and a bunch more brass behind the bullet. For some reason I went from real confident to feelings of way under gunned. I think you better at least double that .22 tn. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Full Size said:


> Figured I'd try to expand the Alaska page here. I've lived in Fairbanks now for about 12 years.
> Mostly handgun shooting for me. Springfield TRP Operator .45, H&K .45 USP, Springfield XD 9mm, GLock 19 9mm, TZ75 9mm...etc. etc. etc... I love USPSA/IPSC shooting.
> Hope to hear from someone soon!


My niece and her family recently moved to North Pole by way of the US Army. He went from Iraq heat to Fairbanks cold. Talk about shocking his system.

I like Fairbanks...'cept for da cold.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Agreed. The cold of a Fairbanks winter SUCKS! I've now lived in Alaska six years and I'm ready for warmer climates and easier (read cheaper) access to goods and services on par with the lower forty-eight's standards. Summer's here are HEAVEN but what a price to pay the other nine months of the year!

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Paladin said:


> I guess I'm the first to post here! It's PFD time, what are ya buying?


Juneau here. The question is easier if ya ask "what aren't ya buying, 'cause it's buying time all the time!".


----------



## dewoody (Feb 11, 2012)

Guess I'm a late comer to this forum. Hope some of you are still here. Been living outside Wasilla since 09/89.


----------



## jrod (Apr 21, 2010)

I lived in Fairbanks for 6 years. Best 6 years of my life! Went back to Ca. for a L.E. job. 5 years to go for retirement.
God willing, I'll go back to stay.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Seward in March....o'boy is that fun! 

I froze my butt off protecting the USS Alaska there.

It's cold enough in Missouri if you ask me! 

Welcome to the forum~!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

neorebel said:


> Seward in March....o'boy is that fun!
> 
> I froze my butt off protecting the USS Alaska there.


When were you in Seward in March? Was that part of a Northern Edge exercise series?


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Scorpion8 said:


> When were you in Seward in March? Was that part of a Northern Edge exercise series?


Gosh around 2000


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

We may know (of) each other. I planned those exercises!!


----------

